# بعض صور راوتر



## شعبانكو (29 أغسطس 2007)

السلامو عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة اقدم بعض صورراوتر 
cnc اقوم بتصنيعة


----------



## bencher_qui (31 أغسطس 2007)

Merci Mon Frere


----------



## Amino (16 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 

مجهود اكثر من رائع اخى (( شعبانكو )) و اتمنى لك التوفيق و ارجوا ان توافينا بالتطورات بشكل مستمر حتى نتمكن من انتاج ماكينه مماثله


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (19 سبتمبر 2007)

انجاز رائع أخي شعبانكو
جزاك الله خيرا
أرجو من الله أن يوفقك لإتمامه ليكون مشروعا ضخما يضاهي مشاريع الغرب
وفقني الله وإياك لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## شيروووو (4 أكتوبر 2007)

اتمنى لك التوفيق باذن الله .


----------



## amod (5 أكتوبر 2007)

مجهودك رائع اتمنى لك كل التوفيق والنجاح
ولكن هل من الممكن ان تطلعنا على التكلفة المالية التقديرية لهذا الانجاز الرائع
وعلى بعض التفاصيل لو ممكن
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohame_ refaat (7 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرئع


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (9 مايو 2010)

والله يا إخوانى هذا الرجل مبدع ويفخر الإنسان بمعرفته
متواضع ... محترم ... لا يبخل بالعلم 
اللهم ارفع شأنه فى الدنيا والآخرة


----------

